# Quick Quack: Can you aim just as well shooting OTT as one does TTF? [video]



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, you can use your fork/bands as a reference no matter how you have your slingshot set up










I have read a few threads questioning this, and decided to make a video for youtube viewers and I will share it here as well:

This video demonstrates some tips when shooting OTT.






LGD


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Good vid, Duck! it helped me!

Thanks for posting

Fwv2


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

FWV2 said:


> Good vid, Duck! it helped me!
> 
> Thanks for posting
> 
> Fwv2


Thank you! I am glad it helped. I always believe if It can help one person, it was a success any more will be gravy 

Thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Duck I read in a post somewhere that you were taking a break from shooting at the 10m. target? well I've been shooting at it so much that I got frustrated with it too!!

Cant seem to get 4th and 5th shot in the ring consistently? so I took a single shot redbull can and drew circle from that. Its about 3/4" smaller than pop can!

Well after the first time at shooting at redbull target same thing two shots out but when I laid pop can target over the top all 5 shots were inside the pop can circle?

So I have been shooting the redbull target a lot and when I get a vid camera! I'm going to try to get 5 in the pop can target on camera?

Its surprising what a persons head can do to mess with your mind! lol.

Thanks for reading my venting!

Fwv2


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

FWV2 said:


> Hey Duck I read in a post somewhere that you were taking a break from shooting at the 10m. target? well I've been shooting at it so much that I got frustrated with it too!!
> Cant seem to get 4th and 5th shot in the ring consistently? so I took a single shot redbull can and drew circle from that. Its about 3/4" smaller than pop can!
> Well after the first time at shooting at redbull target same thing two shots out but when I laid pop can target over the top all 5 shots were inside the pop can circle?
> 
> ...


Ha, you are preaching to the choir, my friend. Yeah, I will get back to paper when things slow down a bit. You are going the right route with it.. Switching to a smaller target, even if you don't do well with it, does help with the bigger targets..

Keep at it, I have faith that not only will you improve, but over come the pressures of the camera as well ( so expect that obsticals when you get your cam  )

Have fun

LGD


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Very instructive LGD, good synthesis, and specially important to debunk some myths around OTT / TTF aiming (I discovered by experience that TTF is not inherently more accurate, the same principles applies to both systems) ... and very useful warning for butterfly shooting, in fact I scraped my face at the beginning ... ouchhh ! ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, Art. Yeah I have had my share of beard shavings with butterfly when starting out too 

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Thanks, Art. Yeah I have had my share of beard shavings with butterfly when starting out too
> 
> LGD


i remembered one of your past photos from when you were first doing the butterfly


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Excellent video , very helpfully. Thanks.


----------

